# John Deere 214



## Rmattes (Sep 28, 2014)

Good Morning members, I seem to be having issues with my 214 I use only for tilling, after the engine gets warmed up gas seems to be leaking from the carb area, If I remove the air cleaner and base to get a good view of the carb, starting up the engine i see no leaks i can run the tractor full tilling speed and no leaking, whats up with this ?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

What's the condition of your fuel line?


----------



## Rmattes (Sep 28, 2014)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> What's the condition of your fuel line?


Fuel line is good, like I said before there is no leaking running the engine with the air cleaner off


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

surely you must be able to see where the fuel is leaking from, top of carby maybe the bottom ??, even the inlet to the float bowl, start the engine with everything connected and have a rag on hand and when it starts to leak, wipe the carby and take a good eyeball of the area.

The thing is if the carby was flooding this would show in the uneven running of the engine, and then you have a float bowl gasket, a leak area, and the float bowl retaining stud, another leak area, some models had a filtered drain in the bottom of the air cleaner inlet to allow fuel to drain, most times this would be from flooding from incorrect float setting, a dirty needle seat or failure of the needle, or over use of the choke.

another problem is a very dirty air cleaner, this can cause minor flooding, and I wonder if when you remove the air cleaner manifold, this may be the cause.

Lets see what you come up with.


----------

